# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: 1st Sumedang Grow Out 2010

## eka

permisi om-om moderator...maaf nih kalo salah tempat..  ::  
thanks untuk om dodo yang mau ngebantuin semuanya   ::   ::  
proudly present......


*1st SUMEDANG GROWTH OUT 2010*

Dengan bermaksud untuk memperkenalkan koi hasil breeding para petani koi dari Sumedang dan sekaligus pendeklarasian *SUMEDANG KOI CLUB*.
Kami selaku perwakilan SUMEDANG KOI CLUB akan mengadakan 
1st SUMEDANG GROWTH OUT yang akan di dukung oleh Pemerintahan kota sumedang dan dinas terkait dalam pelaksanaan nya .
1st SUMEDANG GROWTH OUT akan dilaksanakan pada minggu kedua bulan Januari dan akan di tempatkan  di 2 lokasi yang berbeda dalam 4 bulan masa kegiatan.

  1st SUMEDANG GROWTH OUT bertujuan untuk Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih koi tosai  berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal 
berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan menilai kualitas koi, para partisipan.
Koi-koi tosai yang akan di Growth Out (GO) dipesembahkan kepada seluruh pencinta koi di Indonesia yang dapat dimiliki lebih dari 1 ekor. 

Dengan spesifikasi koi :
umur 		: tosai ( 4-5 bln)
		ukuran 	:15-20cm
indukan koi :


Varietas koi yang akan di GO yaitu Kohaku dan Utsurimono (Hi-Ki-Shiro), 
sebanyak 100 ekor yang akan di jadikan 2 kelas penilaian oleh juri.
 Dengan jumlah, 60 ekor kohaku dan 40 ekor utsurimono.

Dengan ketentuan Sbb : 
		Kelas A	: Kohaku
				  Juara satu dan dua
		Kelas B     	: Utsuri mono (Hi,Ki Shiro)
				  Juara satu dan dua

Penjurian akan di laksanakan pada saat agenda penjurian.
Dengan cara penjurian secara online di forum Koi-s atau akan di tentukan selanjutanya.



*AGENDA* 
2009-2010
	02/01/09  15/01/10			        Sosialisasi
	15/01/10  31/04/10			        Pemilihan koi
	15/01/10  05/02/10			        Pembayaran koi tahap pertama
	01/02/10  05/03/10			        Pembayaran koi tahap kedua
	15/01/10  25/04/10			        Pembesaran tahap pertama (mud pond)
	25/04/10  28/04/10			        Up date foto koi I
	28/04/10  26/05/10                      	Pembesaran tahap ke dua  (concrete pond)
	26/05/10  28/05/10                      	Update foto koi II
	28/05/10  30/05/10                     	Tahap penjurian koi
	01/06/10  10/06/10                       	Pengiriman koi / pengambilan koi

*LOKASI KEGIATAN PEMBESARAN KOI*
       Kegiatan tahap pertama akan di laksana kan di kolam tanah (Mud pond) pada 
3 bulan pertama, guna memaksimalkan pertumbuhan koi yang akan di ikut sertakan pada ajang GO 
dan akan di lokasikan di kolam tanah berukuran 50mx15mx1m dengan kapasitas air 750 ton dan debit air 2000 l/menit.
yang bertempat di Padasuka Sumedang.

        Pada tahap kedua koi akan di besarkan di kolam beton (Concrete pond) yang memiliki sumber air tanah tak terbatas. 
yang akan dilaksanakan pada bulan-bulan terakhir hingga pada saat penjurian. pembesaran di kolam beton dilakukan untuk 
memaksimalkan potensi pada koi tersebut agar pada tahap penjurian, 
koi akan menapilkan potensi yang maksimal, tahap pembesaran tersebut akan di lokasikan di kolam berukuran 11mx11mx1.5m 
dengan kapasitas air 181.5 ton dan debit air 250 l/menit. Dengan pergantian air baru sebanyak 30% dari kapasitas kolam setiap harinya.
*
Lokasi pembesaran Mud Pond*


*Lokasi pembesaran Concrete Pond*


*PAKAN* 
	Pakan yang digunakan pada saat masa pembesaran di kolam tanah adalah
Sugiama super/hi growth, Sugiama Wheat Germ, Saki Hikari Spirulina dan Cp Super Save/Cp breederpro, 
dengan komposisi 75% Cp Super Save/Cp breederpro, 
15% Sugiama Super/Hi Growth, 5% saki Hikari Spirulina dan 5% sugiama Wheat Germ.

Pada saat tahap akhir komposisi pakan yang digunakan adalah Sbb :
Kohaku : 75% Saki Hikari Spirulina, 25% Sugiama Super/Hi Growth 
Utsurimono : 75% Sugiama Wheat Germ, 25% Sugiama Super/Hi Growt dengan 

*PEMILIHAN KOI* 
Pemilihan koi akan dilaksanakan 1 tahap yang berjumlah 100 ekor, berikut tata cara pemilihan nya :
Pemilihan  akan di laksanakan pada tanggal 15 Januari 2010
Dengan ketentuan Sbb :

	-25 pilihan pertama 		Rp 500.000
	-25 pilihan kedua 		Rp 450.000
	-25 pilihan ketiga 		Rp 400.000
-25 pilihan keempat 		Rp 350.000

*PEMBAYARAN KOI*
1.   Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari senin tanggal 15 Januari 2010 
2.   Pemilihan koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting nomor koi pilihannya
3.   Pembayaran dapat dicicil 2x.
4.   Pembayaran tahap pertama sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 05   Februari 2010.
5.   Pembayaran tahap kedua sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya tanggal 05 Maret 2010.
6.   Pembayaran dilakukan melalui rek. *BCA kcu Dago 7770827765 a/n Rama Argatia*.

*PENGAMBILAN KOI*
  	Tata cara pengambilan koi akan diumumkan kemudian pada saat agenda pengambilan / pengiriman.
*
HADIAH* 
	Juara 1 : 			Uang tunai sebesar Rp 500.000.
		         			1 Ekor koi persembahan dari breeder.
		         			Trophy.
	Juara 2 : 			Uang tunai sebesar Rp. 300.000.
		         			1 Ekor koi persembahan dari breeder.
		         			Trophy.

*SPONSORSHIP KEGIATAN ACARA*
	Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa 
ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, 
maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang kami selaku panitia 
untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut. 

*LAIN-LAIN*
1.	Apabila pada saat kegiatan berlangsung terjadi kematian, maka koi tersebut akan         diganti dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih,atau akan ditentukan selanjutnya
2.	Sudah termasuk biaya pakan selama kegiatan berlangsung
3.	Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim.
4.	Pembayaran ongkos kirim pada saat agenda pengiriman.
5.	Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan 
        menjadi wewenang kami selaku panitia kegiatan ini untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zahra

ikutan dong....

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## light_c

mantabb kang adit, sukes GO nya jadi lah sarjana koi  ::   ::  ,ditunggu gbrnya kang?

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hernawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Akhirnya,,,,
Tp ko fotonya kcl2 ya om??

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

*pemilihan koi dilaksanakan pada hari jum'at tanggal 15 januari 2010 jam 10.00 waktu server koi's*

nuhun.  ::   ::

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hernawan

Mo tanya nih Om, ntar kalo pas waktu pemilihan sy ngga bisa posting  di Koi's forum ada cara lain ngga untuk booking nomor ikan yg kita pilih??? Thank's....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> ikutannnnnnnnn



bikin rameeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

k15

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## heruman

K14

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by jekomkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jekomkoi
> 
> ...


siap om...
gpp ya bob ad yg salah ketik nih  ::

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Bantuin rekap ah....

1-25 di 500rb

1) k1 abi serpong
2) k3 bob_87
3) k8 bob_87
4) k13 jekomkoi
5) k14 heruman
6) k15 Darren Febriano
7) k17 harmada
8 ) k20 juloi
9) k22 jekomkoi
10) k37 Ronnie
11) k41 bob_87
12) k42 abi serpong
13) k43 bob_87
14) K47 bob_87
15) k50 Ronnie
16) k53 bob_87
17) k57 bob_87
1 ::  k60 juloi

19) s5 harmada
20) s16 harmada

21) h1 abi serpong
22) h8 ademilan forever
23) h10 jekomkoi
24) h13 harmada
25) K36 bob_87

26-50 di 450rb
 
26) K9 Bob_87
27) H20 Bob_87
2 ::  S4 Bob_87
29) K46 Dickytob
30) S2 Setia_budi
lanjuttt......

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

> telat euy...om juloi bisa minta k60 nya nga?????? mauuuuu


ntar ya om kalo dah gedean , boleh di pinta  ::   :P

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

> k49 deh :P


bener om ceem...tadinya juga mau ambil itu  :P[/quote]
Bisa aja nihhh om juloi.......menghibur daku hehehehehe

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

update gambar ya dit
yang mana masih available nih

dit, aku sponsor makanan yah ...

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> wow om irsan doyan kayaknya neh, nambah terus


asikk om irsan doyan euy......  ::  

yang utsurimono nya gak doyan ya om   ::   ::

----------


## legacy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Biar telat tapi partisipasi   
> 
> K19, K29


terimakasih banyak untuk partisipasi nya om...  ::   ::  




> Om om....pics hi-ki utsurimono nya ngacau ni...


hehe iya rada ngaco...rada repot juga nih ngurusin 100 ekor...hehe

hitungannya dari kiri ke kanan aja ya h1-h5

trimakasi juga om buat koreksi nya...  ::

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> wah udah banyak aja nih..
> 
> mana nih om adit?? jgn2 blum bangun,lg mimpi indah kayanya



huhuy..iya nih kang bobby...rada tunduh euy....soalnya td malem rada rada pagi tidurnya....  ::  

bener pisan...td mimpiin kalo koinya udah pada geude mararantep euyyyy..... :P  :




> wah telat nih..
> seharian ga bisa online   
> 
> K52


siap ommmm......

tenang aja ...masih banyak kuda hitamnya om...

malah ada beberapa no yang saya rasa punya peluang baik saat penjuria nanti...just info ajah :P

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by harmada
> 
> K 29 harmada


*1-25 di 500rb
*

1) k1 abi serpong
2) k3 bob_87
3) k8 bob_87
4) k13 jekomkoi
5) k14 heruman
6) k15 Darren Febriano
7) k17 harmada
8 ) 
9) k22 jekomkoi
10) k37 Ronnie
11) k41 bob_87
12) k42 abi serpong
13) k43 bob_87
14) K47 bob_87
15) k50 Ronnie
16) k53 bob_87
17) k57 bob_87
1 ::  k60 juloi
19) s5 harmada
20) s16 harmada
21) h1 abi serpong
22) h8 ademilan forever
23)
24) h13 harmada
25) K36 bob_87

*26-50 di 450rb
*
26) K9 Bob_87
27) H20 Bob_87
2 ::  S4 Bob_87
29) K46 Dickytob
30) S2 Setia_budi
32) K49 Ceem
33) k48 harmada
34) K58 Irsan
35) K31 Irsan
36) K40 Irsan
37) k34 legacy
3 ::  s17 legacy
39) s6 rvidella
40) s9 rvidella
41) s10 rvidella
42) h4 rvidella
43) h11 rvidella
44) h12 rvidella
45) k2 rvidella
46) k10 rvidella
47) k18 rvidella
4 ::  k19 koi-koi
49) k29 koi-koi
50) 

*51-75 di 400rb
*
51) K52 Nox
52) s20 setia budi
53) .......


om harmada punten..k29 nya udah di ambil om koi-koi...
masih banyak ko om kohaku bagus yang nyempilnya...  ::  

lanjuttttttt......

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Ikutan donk Om Eka.... *K56* & *K59* ya, nuhun!


maung bandung mengaum .... haummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

 ::

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

> kok kita gak disebut? Saya, Om ceem, om Nox juga bandung loohh....


bud, kita orang padalarang.... masih 20 km dari bandung... hehehehe
peace broo..

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

> *pick selanjutnya di harga koi 350.000 dimulai malam ini tanggal 22 januari 2010 jam 20.00wsk*
> 
> siapa tau ada yang masih mau  
> nuhun...


wah ges nepi harga 350 euy...  ::

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

rekap lagiii....

*1-25 di 500rb*

1) k1 abi serpong "PAID"
2) k3 bob_87
3) k8 bob_87
4) k13 jekomkoi
5) k14 heruman
6) k15 Darren Febriano
7) k17 harmada
8 ) 
9) k22 jekomkoi
10) k37 Ronnie
11) k41 bob_87
12) k42 abi serpong "PAID"
13) k43 bob_87
14) K47 bob_87
15) k50 Ronnie
16) k53 bob_87
17) k57 bob_87
1 ::  k60 juloi
19) s5 harmada
20) s16 harmada
21) h1 abi serpong "PAID"
22) h8 ademilan forever "PAID"
23)
24) h13 harmada
25) K36 bob_87

*26-50 di 450rb
*
26) K9 Bob_87
27) H20 Bob_87
2 ::  S4 Bob_87
29) K46 Dickytob
30) S2 Setia_budi
32) K49 Ceem
33) k48 harmada
34) K58 Irsan "PAID"
35) K31 Irsan "PAID"
36) K40 Irsan "PAID"
37) k34 legacy
3 ::  s17 legacy
39) s6 rvidella
40) s9 rvidella
41) s10 rvidella
42) h4 rvidella
43) h11 rvidella
44) h12 rvidella
45) k2 rvidella
46) k10 rvidella
47) k18 rvidella
4 ::  k19 koi-koi "PAID"
49) k29 koi-koi "PAID"
50) h5 rvidella 

*51-75 di 400rb
*
51) K52 Nox "PAID"
52) s20 setia budi
53) H14 mrbunta
54) K7 zieco
55) S 12 Dedigouw
56) k56 dani
57) k59 dani
5 ::  K4 Irsan "PAID"
59) k32 koi-koi "PAID"

*60-100 di 350rb*

60) s13 bolukukus 
61) h15 bolukukus
62) .........



lanjutttttt.....

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

> Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> hmmm,.. boleh ikut gk ya? belum pernah ikut acara gituan sebelumnya..
> 
> 
> boleh banget om....


Klo gt sy cb ya yg k38.boleh?[/quote]


wah ,itu yg lg dipantau2 tuh..hehe
ternyata keduluan om sd4r70 ,ayooo mari amati yg laen .  :: [/quote]


Makasih ya om aie sudah memberi kesempatan kpd sy dl..msh newbie bget, 1st time.. Bingung milih2 mana sih yg bgus dgn banding2 ama yg telah dipilih oleh suhu,om.
Akhirnya milih yg suka aja..hehehe.. Mohon bantuan..

Om Eka, jdi pembyran gimana? Dibagi 2 tahap ya?

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andi Hakim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andi Hakim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

om eka mw tanya dulu...
kalo pngiriman ikan kelampung lwt trnsportasi apa ya?mksdnya pngirimn ikan stelah acra GO slesai gt
hehee

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Medan ikut merameinkan........
K21, K35, S1....bro  ::   ::

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

bro, dana sebesar Rp.1,05 jt sudah meluncur.......
thanks...........  ::   ::

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## heruman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

om,
sudah transfer pembayaran tahap 1 untuk S13 dan H15 sebesar rp 350,000
thx,
hadi

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Om Eka,. Saya mau bantu tmn saya Andi Hakim ktanya sudah bayar tahap 1 utk 2 ekor K11 n K39,. Ada masalah komeksi internet dirmhnya..


siap om...td di atas sudah saya rekap...nuhun  ::

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> Om eka,,saya sudah transfer dr kmrn2,,tp lupa konfirmsi.,klo tdk salah tgl 6 feb,,
> Mohon dicek..
> Tq


siap om...
terimakasih banyak ya...  ::  



rekap lagiii....

*1-25 di 500rb*

1) k1 abi serpong "PAID"
2) k3 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
3) k8 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
4) k13 jekomkoi
5) k14 heruman "tahap 1 PAID"
6) k15 Darren Febriano "PAID"
7) k17 harmada "PAID"
8 ) 
9) k22 jekomkoi
10) k37 Ronnie "PAID"
11) k41 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
12) k42 abi serpong "PAID"
13) k43 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
14) K47 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
15) k50 Ronnie "PAID"
16) k53 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
17) k57 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
1 ::  k60 juloi "PAID"
19) s5 harmada "PAID"
20) s16 harmada "PAID"
21) h1 abi serpong "PAID"
22) h8 ademilan forever "PAID"
23)
24) h13 harmada "PAID"
25) K36 bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"

*26-50 di 450rb
*
26) K9 Bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
27) H20 Bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
2 ::  S4 Bob_87 "tahap 1 PAID"
29) K46 Dickytob
30) S2 Setia_budi "tahap 1 PAID"
32) K49 Ceem "PAID"
33) k48 harmada "PAID"
34) K58 Irsan "PAID"
35) K31 Irsan "PAID"
36) K40 Irsan "PAID"
37) k34 legacy
3 ::  s17 legacy
39) s6 rvidella "PAID"
40) s9 rvidella "PAID"
41) s10 rvidella "PAID"
42) h4 rvidella "PAID"
43) h11 rvidella "PAID"
44) h12 rvidella "PAID"
45) k2 rvidella "PAID"
46) k10 rvidella "PAID"
47) k18 rvidella "PAID"
4 ::  k19 koi-koi "PAID"
49) k29 koi-koi "PAID"
50) h5 rvidella "PAID"

*51-59 di 400rb
*
51) K52 Nox "PAID"
52) s20 setia budi "tahap 1 PAID"
53) H14 mrbunta "PAID"
54) K7 zieco "PAID"
55) S 12 Dedigouw "PAID"
56) k56 dani "PAID"
57) k59 dani "PAID"
5 ::  K4 Irsan "PAID"
59) k32 koi-koi "PAID"

*60-100 di 350rb*

60) s13 bolukukus "tahap 1 PAID"
61) h15 bolukukus "tahap 1 PAID"
62) k38 SD4R70 "tahap 1 PAID"
63) K11 andi hakim "tahap 1 PAID"
64) k39 andi hakim "tahap 1 PAID"
65) k5 danny 20124 "tahap 1 PAID"
66) k12 danny 20124 "tahap 1 PAID"
67) K21 hadi SE "PAID"
6 ::  k35 hadi SE "PAID"
69) s1 hadi SE "PAID"
70) s8 SD4R7O "tahap 1 PAID"
71) k6 monggalana "PAID"
72) s19 bob_87 "PAID"
73) .....
74) .....


lanjutttttt.....

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## garudakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> turun harga lg om jd 250rb gt.. hahahaha


wah jangan atuh om....  ::   ::  

ini foto terbarunya om...siapa tau ada yang mau liat perkembangan nya...
size paling besar kayaknya udah lewat 25cm an..paling kecil nya di 20 cm up

mangga di tingalan....  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

::   ::  nga ada....................  ::

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

om, koi yg belum terpilih klo mau pilih skrg masih bisa? harga msh tetap sama ya? klo setelah update msh bisa pilih om?

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

halo om.....gue mau K23,S3,H3 
sekalian 3 ekor ada discount gak he............he.......

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> sumedang ciamik ... update terus dit
> 
> dodo
> 
> 
> siap om dodo...btw kmana aja nih???


mg dpn mo ke cirebon ... mo ikut?

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Om Adit, kapan nich dipindahin ke Concrete Pond.......?? 
Bisa tolong kasi kabar seminggu sebelumnya.......??
Reg Bandung ( BANDREG ) mau PV ke Sumedang nich.......??     
Thanx....... *

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Ada update foto satuannya???

Om, saya sudah transfer pembayaran tahap ke-2 an setia budi teja, tq

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Boss... K 5  ngak  keliatan ... ???  ::

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> growth-nya mantaaabbbs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> tob bgt   
> ...


thanks om-om....  ::  

thanks juga buat sang breeder *abah opik*  ::   yang udah ngejaga, ngerawat & bikin koi nya mantep2....

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

wah K60 kok ngumpet ya ???  ::

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

hanya bisa mringis baca statement ini

 ::  





> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by eka
> 
> ...

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> wah udah keduluan nih   
> 
> Ayo siapa aja yg mau ikut nengok koi nya...


Wah, sori ngeduluin tuan rumah....  ::  




> AGENDA 
> 2009-2010
> 02/01/09  15/01/10 Sosialisasi
> 15/01/10  31/04/10 Pemilihan koi
> 15/01/10  05/02/10 Pembayaran koi tahap pertama
> 01/02/10  05/03/10 Pembayaran koi tahap kedua
> 15/01/10  25/04/10 Pembesaran tahap pertama (mud pond)
> *25/04/10  28/04/10 Up date foto koi I*
> 28/04/10  26/05/10 Pembesaran tahap ke dua (concrete pond)
> ...

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 12017174

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

gimana ikan ku????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

semokk euy...  ::  
gua suka K13  K22 K41 dan K42 ...
sukses ya Kang ...  ::

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumidrop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumidrop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

> so far...congrats buat Om Eka & Om Dodo buat event ini. Sukses!!!


Thanks om..om dodo mah emang mantapsss..  :: 




> MANTABBBB..................sponsornya


Hehe..thanks om..

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andi Hakim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gebaeckmischung

Om, mau ikut GOnya masih bisa ga?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Om eka pasti lg sibuk angkat ikan,potret2 ya,.. Yg bgus ya potretnya,.hehehehe,.pasti berat kerjanyan coz ikan2nya jg ud pd besar,.
Kapan diupdate,om?

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

selamat  ya... buat  para pemenang...!!!  selamat  juga  buat  om eka

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

ini dia jawara shiro nya

juara 1 punya nya om dodo


juara 2 nya punya om bob_87

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

> akhirnya.....hehe
> 
> untuk pengiriman koi nya mohon kabari tujuan nya ya ke hp saya aja takut nya bakal jarang ol
> ini no yang bisa di hubungi...via sms aja ya 
> 
> 085222299996
> 022-92789996
> 
> nuhun.


Om, ikannya ud pd sampai ke om dodo ya,? Gimana kondisi ikannya? Om dodo, bisa minta tolong difoto n post gk ikan2 kami..hehehe.. Penasaran,..

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

adit katanya yang akan antar langsung 50 ekor ini .... duh plastik saya muat ga yah? beli dulu deh hehehehehehehe
jadi kan dit? sudah mulai bisa diambil jam berapa?
tolong bawain fotonya yah jadi supaya ga ketukar ....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

tq tq tq om dicky tob ..... emang TOBBBBBBBBBB hehehehe

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JupeKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

